# Honey Sales



## CarolinaBee (Jul 21, 2018)

Due to the work and expense involved, not to mentioned the threat of food shortage, I am really surprised that it's not going for $20 a qt , at least.


----------



## cwoodar0 (Jun 13, 2021)

We are $5/4oz, $10/8oz,$15/16oz. $10/3"x3" cut comb
Sold roughly $900 worth between the last two Saturdays.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

CarolinaBee said:


> Due to the work and expense involved, not to mentioned the threat of food shortage, I am really surprised that it's not going for $20 a qt , at least.


selling out in advance at $25/qt here.


----------



## old drone57 (6 mo ago)

CarolinaBee said:


> Due to the work and expense involved, not to mentioned the threat of food shortage, I am really surprised that it's not going for $20 a qt , at least.


Selling at 12.00 a pound works out to around 26.00 a quart.


----------



## old drone57 (6 mo ago)

cwoodar0 said:


> We are $5/4oz, $10/8oz,$15/16oz. $10/3"x3" cut comb
> Sold roughly $900 worth between the last two Saturdays.


Sounds okay, I only sell it by the pound. I have had requests
for comb honey but I won't sell it. The bees end up replacing
the comb instead of making honey.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

squarepeg said:


> selling out in advance at $25/qt here.


That is great squarepeg. Jackson County, Alabama is not exactly a wealthy county. You must have a following there!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

psm1212 said:


> That is great squarepeg. Jackson County, Alabama is not exactly a wealthy county. You must have a following there!


many thanks '12. not exactly a following, but folks are very excited that we are harvesting honey again. still offering the one pound squeeze bottles for $10.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Just watching this from the sideline, as this is the first year I've extracted honey specifically to sell. I've been going to a few meetings in Chattanooga lately. The pres of the club over there only sells 1lb portions (queenline glass jars) for $12/ea. Most folks I speak with get 10-12/lb.

I probably have a few hundred pounds which needs to be extracted, but haven't developed a market. May let someone who enjoys the farmer's markets and such take the honey sales. I really have little interest, except for the fact that cash flow in Dec would be good.

My general thinking in my first advertising was to start high, as it is usually easier to come down than go up. But to the OP, I saw 4.3oz of dried beef strips in Petsmart last week for $48.95 so I think folks may be desensitized from recent sticker shock. I think a small price hike would be understood by regular customers. But that's going to be a case-by-case thing.


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

Down here in Lancaster county, SC we sell squeeze bottles for 8oz/$8 and 16oz/$15 and can’t bottle it fast enough. We experimented with 16oz squeeze bottles with a good size chunk of comb in them topped off with honey for $25 and sold every one of them. We probably won’t do that again as I do not like cutting out frames even though they were foundationless. Like everyone else, our bees really put up the honey this spring and it appears that we will not have to feed this fall/winter for the first time in a few years.


----------



## cwoodar0 (Jun 13, 2021)

These have been the big hit this year. 3.5"×3.5"(9-10.5oz/ea.) cut comb for $10. I think they should go for $15 but I haven't bumped the price yet as the season is still full of other sellers


----------



## CarolinaBee (Jul 21, 2018)

cwoodar0 said:


> These have been the big hit this year. 3.5"×3.5"(9-10.5oz/ea.) cut comb for $10. I think they should go for $15 but I haven't bumped the price yet as the season is still full of other sellers


Yes, I agree that the price should be $15. Comb is just too valuable.


----------



## CarolinaBee (Jul 21, 2018)

Ranger N said:


> Down here in Lancaster county, SC we sell squeeze bottles for 8oz/$8 and 16oz/$15 and can’t bottle it fast enough. We experimented with 16oz squeeze bottles with a good size chunk of comb in them topped off with honey for $25 and sold every one of them. We probably won’t do that again as I do not like cutting out frames even though they were foundationless. Like everyone else, our bees really put up the honey this spring and it appears that we will not have to feed this fall/winter for the first time in a few years.


That price is dirt cheap. No wonder it moves so fast.


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

CarolinaBee said:


> That price is dirt cheap. No wonder it moves so fast.


Carolinabee,
You think my prices are too cheap? I had thought about upping my price this year, but, I haven’t raised prices for several years now. What are you selling 8 and 16oz plastic bottles for?
Thanks..


----------



## CarolinaBee (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm just anticipating the price of local honey to go up on account of factors such food and supply issues. Currently, there is a large demand for pure raw honey, according to many beekeepers that I know. I'm not selling my honey this year. I only produced a small harvest and I want to hold on to what I have for the time being.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I was away the last few months and my daughter/Bee Partner has been getting $18 a pound in Muth Jars-she actually picked up 3 stores that are taking up to 36 lbs (3 cases) a week at a 20% discount to our retail. Heck, everyone has to eat but I'm hoping that money gets in my hands (LOL)

Seriously, go to the supermarkets (the big ones) and you'll see even they are jacking up their prices on honey. Small beekeepers shouldn't race prices to the bottom, you're selling a superior product.


----------

